# COM TEXT



## Tappes (3 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
suche die Software COM TEXT um ein TD 20 zu programmieren.

tappes


----------



## riesermauf (4 August 2005)

Hallo

mal bei Siemens nachfragen.
Diese ist zwar abgekündigt und der Support ist mittlerweile kostenpflichtig, aber verwenden können Sie diese kostenlos.
Die Software Comtext ist aber nur auf einen Rechner mit Win3.1, Win95 oder auch einem Rechner mit Win98 (first Edition) verwendbar.

Manfred


----------



## edi (4 August 2005)

> Die Software Comtext ist aber nur auf einen Rechner mit Win3.1, Win95 oder auch einem Rechner mit Win98 (first Edition) verwendbar.



Sie läuft aber auf alten PG´s auch unter DOS.......


----------



## riesermauf (5 August 2005)

Das "Zitat" hab ich so von Siemens bekommen


----------



## volker (5 August 2005)

comtext läuft aber auch auf win98se ohne probleme.

es funktioniert sogar unter xp sp2 in s5 v6.68 und 7.2


----------



## Lazarus™ (28 September 2005)

Stümmt...   Ich habe Step5 V7.23 und WinXPSP2...  Und ComText läuft...


----------



## lefrog (29 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich würde diese Software auch noch benötigen... Bekommt man die definitiv nur über Siemens, oder gibt es auch andere Wege, wenn diese sowieso kostenlos ist, wie ich verstanden habe?

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

